# Portsniffer für Apache



## theflash (19. August 2004)

Hab da ein kleines Script-Prob und weis nun nicht genau, ob mein PHP-interpreter dem Browser auch das schickt, was ich gerne hätte.... Daher dachte ich mir lass ich den output einfach mal mitloggen.... Nur wie mach ich das? Also ich bräuchte sowas für logischerweise Port 80, bei dem ich dann mitverfolgen kann, was denn nun genau alles gesendet wurde. Geht sowas vielleicht irgendwie mit "tail" oder so? Oder muss ich das irgendwie über die iptables mitloggen?


----------



## JohannesR (19. August 2004)

tcpdump oder Ethereal


----------

